# Sick of fighting for cowards



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A headline from Drudge is gone now, but the story on tv right now reminded me of it. The Pentagon was complaining about the Iraqi army not fighting. They turn and run at the sight of ISIS. I am getting to the point that I sometimes think we should arm ourselves to the teeth and ignore the rest of the world. If they don't want to fight for themselves let the Russians have them. I'm sick of Americans dying for people who will do little to nothing for themselves. We simply need the strength that no nation on earth will mess with us and if they do make an example of them. Blow them into the stone age and don't rebuild them. Take them and tax them. Make them pay triple for the damages they cause.

The liberals think we went into Iraq for oil. I think we went for strategy, however if we go back take the oil wells and keep them for ourselves. If Iran fires a single nuke at anyone destroy them and take their oil too.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We are too soft now days. We are the in the worst era ever. We need another WWII era. Kick *** and take names. Get rid of this political correctness bs. Get rid of most social programs. We need to get government out of everything and just focus on defense, and the interstate system.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

In WW2 it was pretty clear who the bad guys were, and what everyone was fighting for. To a lesser extent Korea, and pretty zero in Vietnam.
Afganisatan yes, big mistAke IMO to invade IRAQ, though at the time it was arguably a reasonable idea. The retrospectiscope always works! 
What now, rs invade all these Mideast countries and end up in the same sinking boat as we are now! I doubt the American people would stand or thst!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH... You are correct. Russia did this in the 70's and 80's. Got them no where. (Rambo III was on all weekend... Russians and the afgans.) Also this is the sad part and where hindsight is always 20/20. Think if Sadam was still alive. Do you think ISIS would be what they are right now?? He would have crushed them out.

Also like HH said, "we don't know why". It is almost like a Holy war. Which nobody ever wins and they last forever.

I think we should pull out, arm ourselves, and worry about our own borders and not be the "world Police". If people ask for help... tell them we will come in and help...but we get XYZ... have that be land, oil, other natural resources, etc. I hate to say it become a mercenary. It will get people to stop looking at the US for help all the time.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chuck you are right. We need to quit being the world police. If a country does need help, we will go over there, but in return we will get resources until the debit is paid. We should be focusing on making out borders stronger


----------

